# Not really new here



## moon7

Hi 🙂

I'm not really new here, neither in that forum that closed (...), but I'm no vet either, as I've spent years lurking and reading stories similars to mine and comming to the conclusion that, without my 6 years husband compromising, my problem doesnt have a solution so I'll simply have to sit and conform.

Its conforting being a lurker and reading about how people deal with this situation without building resentment toward their partners.

Thank you all for sharing your life with me.


----------



## EleGirl

Welcome to TAM... see you around on the forums


----------



## moon7

EleGirl said:


> Welcome to TAM... see you around on the forums <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" ></a>


Thank you, Elegirl


----------



## Blaine

Welcome moon


----------

